# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  εξωτερική κλούβα

## ringneck

καλησπέρα παιδιά
τ τελευταίο καιρό σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω μια εξωτερική κλούβα 
ο χώρος π μπορώ να διαθέσω είναι 3.5x1.8m k ύψος μέχρι 2m..

μέσα θα μπούν 3 ζευγάρια ringneck k ίσος μελλοντικά k 1ζευγάρι αλεξανδρινοί
αυτό π μ προβληματίζει είναι αν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν είναι μια ενιαία κλούβα για όλα
η αν θα πρέπει να τ χωρίσω σε διαμερίσματα για το κάθε ζευγάρι...

να σημειώσω ότι με ενδιαφέρουν οι αναπαραγωγές 
κ ότι αυτ η κλούβα προορίζεται να είναι η μόνιμη κατοικία τους χειμώνα καλοκαίρι!!!!

το χειμώνα η χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία π έχω πετύχει είναι -5C θα έχουν πρόβλημα?


ο χώρος π θα (αν) κατασκευαστεί είναι εδώ

(στις αβγοθήκες έχω  φυτέψει κεχρί/κία/καλαμπόκι για τ μικρά μ
δεν έχουν σκάσει ακόμα... k στο κλουβάκι π φαίνεται είναι τ γαλάκια π σας έλεγα σ άλλο θέμα...)



λοιπόν  η κλούβα θα γίνει κολλητά στη πέργκολα,θα φύγουν οι γλάστρες k  βάλω τσιμεδοσανιδα η θα κλειστεί με ξύλο ώστε να κόβει αέρα k να μην  βλέπουν k στρεσάρονται από τους "περαστικούς" από πίσω










t 2 σχέδια(δεν είναι καλά το ξέρω...)είναι αυτά π έχω σκεφτεί το 1 είναι αν πάνε σ χωριστά διαμερίσματα k t άλλο αν είναι ενιαίο..

t κίτρινα είναι οι ταΐστρες/ποτίστρες k τ μαύρα κουτάκια είναι οι θέσεις που θα μπαίνουν οι φωλιές...

ακόμα δεν έχω σκεφτεί αν είναι σε διαμερίσματα αν θα είναι από πάνω μέχρι κάτω στο τσιμέντο το κλουβί η αν θα έχει κάποια βάση



επίσης εμενα μ αρέσει περισσότερο t πρώτο σχέδιο γιατί θα έχουν πολύ περισσότερο χώρο
αλλα δεν ξέρω πως θα είναι τ πράγματα όταν θα είναι περίοδος αναπαραγωγής 
και δεν θα μπορώ επίσης να διαλέξω/φτιάξω ζευγάρια



οποτε θα έχω θέμα ίσος με αιμομιξίες γιατί 2 πουλια είναι συγγενικά k πιθανόν να έχω k τσακωμούς λόγο ηλικίας/κυριαρχίας

κάθε συμβουλή διαμόρφωσης χώρου/υλικών k γενικά τ να προσέξω ευπρόσδεκτες...

----------


## ringneck

κατέληξα σε αυτ t σχέδιο

έτσι πιστεύω εκμεταλλεύομαι όλο το χώρο
με προβληματίζει τώρα είναι σε πια μεριά θα τοποθετούνται οι φωλιές ώστε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα όταν θα πηγαίνω για τσεκάρισμα!όπως κάποια "επίθεση"σε μένα ..
αυτ π σκέφτηκα είναι να υπάρχει πορτάκι k να ελέγχω από το διπλανό διαμέρισμα
k γενικά οι φωλιές θα είναι ζik ζακ k όχι σε ευθεία ώστε να μην νιώθουν απειλή όταν θα τσεκάρω t διπλανού κλουβιού


ο προθάλαμος τελικά δεν θα γίνει γιατί δεν θα είναι βολικός k θα αντικατασταθεί με μια"κουρτίνα" από αλυσίδες ώστε να μην φεύγουν έξω μέχρι να τρυπώσω μέσα




τώρα π χοντρικά έχω καταλήξει στ σχέδιο/διαστάσεις θα πάω σ σιδερα για να μ δόσ προσφορα
αν δεν ξεφεύγει πολύ οικονομικά θα ξεκινήσει σιγά σιγά η κατασκευή αλλιώς...






ότι προτάσεις έχετε περί σχεδίου ευπρόσδεκτες

----------

